# My puppy stares at me



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

My puppy stares at me. It's unsettling. I think she wants to eat me. She just sits there, flat on her butt, eyes fixed on my face, staring. Maybe she's plotting something. I don't know. I sleep with one eye open at night now.

Actually, she looks like she wants something. I tried food, attention, going outside. Does anyone else's puppy do this? It's weird.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL - My theories won't be of much use because I've owned primarily grown dogs, but your description gave me a chuckle. Watch your back!

I predict one of the experts will be here shortly to help you out


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs stare at me all the time. Keep in mind that in order to teach your puppy anything you have to first have her attention - and obviously you do! Reward it and consider yourself lucky. When mine were little I'd encourage eye contact by clicking and tossing a treat when they looked at me.


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

I'd consider myself blessed!! We too are working on gaining that attention! My pup is 18 mo but I've only had her for 1 mo -so EVERYTHING she gets is from me - hand fed and only after eye contact.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Exactly as CassidysMom said... be glad!!! Your puppy has a natural stare, which you can use in every day life. you always know that when you tell him "watch me" or which ever command you are gonna use, he will watch you in the eyes. Some dogs are not as eager to offer eye contact, so you are lucky that you have a dog that willingly will stare at you in th eyes.








If you ever want to do obedience or any other sport with your dog, you already have that so important eye contact!!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 13, 2001)

Praise the eyecontact! Then get some sleep...and quit being paranoid. We would all kill for that in a young puppy...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Not trying to be rude here, BUT you should feel honored not afraid that your pup is planning on eating you.

Your pup is being attentive/watchful just incase you the human want it's attention, the pup doesn't want to miss it and be late, which is what we want and many of us have to work hard to get our pups to do. This is a great beginning of fullfilling relationship with your pup, IF you start working and building on that relationship.

Val


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm hoping that the OP simply has an outrageously dry sense of humor


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I got a chuckle out of this. For me. it is difficult to comment without knowing more about your pup.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually, I think she's just waiting for something to do or trying to weezle a treat from me.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

sometimes i think the same thing..they were both taught the "watch me" and they stand and stare, while i make dinner ect, i am thinking in my head "WHAT do you want from me" and then i remember that, oh, i taught them that









it is a good thing, ya know, as long as they ARENT plotting against you







sometimes i wonder though.....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My husband and I think that dogs have ESP and they're trying to send us messages via mind-meld, and we humans are just too stupid to hear it.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah the puppy stare! But everyone is right....you will have a champ in obedience and everything else if you alread have that kind of focus!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: CalipsoActually, I think she's just waiting for something to do or trying to weezle a treat from me.










Consider <u>yourself</u> 'in training.!' Smart pup.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I am jealous.......

Lucky you !!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Too cute!!! Reward that nice focus and consider competing in obedience!


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

The initial click training was a breeze. I actually had to make an effort to break her attention so I could provide some distinction between focused and not focused.

She is training pretty easily. But her socialization is still lagging rather badly. She is not enjoying puppy school very much.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like you need to reward focus less and "playing with others" more!


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

Agreed, but she doesn't play with others outside of her one playmate. She doesn't have much interest in toys either except for pieces of wood.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

> Quote:My puppy stares at me.


Your puppy loves you.

You will never have such pure, unqualified, loyal, freely given love from anywhere else in your life, except from God.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

There is nothing so wonderful as a focused GSD looking you full in the eyes. I find many dog breeds do it but with a GSD it means so much more ........... well IMO, LOL.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I could not agree more. When it comes to German Shepherds, the eyes tell the whole story.

For the original poster, give your puppy a big hugh from me.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

My dog has done this since she was a baby, she is three now and she always has her eyes on me. Calipso your post made me LOL


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

My puppy does it as well, and I wondered what it meant. But I never feared an evil plot....
That was funny, Calipso


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Our puppy is 1 day short of 10 weeks old. She stares at me all the time, her eyes follow me as I walk around the room. It gets my attention because I stare back at her. I love it. She has been with us for 8 days. She also had some incredible energy spurts followed by naps. She also sleeps with her eyes partly open. Sometimes I see her eyes roll back. She is a light sleeper, if she hears the front door open or someone comes down the stairs her head perks up to see what is going on. As others have said, consider yourself lucky.

Glenn


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: EmooreMy husband and I think that dogs have ESP and they're trying to send us messages via mind-meld, and we humans are just too stupid to hear it.


That's it! My eldest would tell you I'm dumb as a post and incredibly difficult to train. (Some of my other bosses would agree...) When she wants/needs something she doesn't stop with staring - she gets pushy. She tells me if either of them need to go out, if they need more food, if they are out of water - and she tells me if there are birds caught in the wall too!


----------

